# Private Parking in London or its Suburbs



## Robert_Suter (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all!

We are a Swiss couple and live between Lucerne and Zurich.
From the 4th until the 18th of July 09 we do a trip to England wit our 
motorhome. During this time we intend to stay two or three days in London. Now we are looking for a private facility to park our motorhome during this time. Electricity would be great but is not nessecary.

We would be grateful for any suggestions.

Kind regards

Robert SUTER

Hofmatt 54
6332 Hagendorn
Tel: 041 / 780 40 61
Natel: 079/ 674 99 18
[email protected]


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Does it have to be private? The Camping and Caravanning Club site at Chertsey is open to non members [though at extra cost].


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or perhaps 
Chingford - Lee Valley Reg. Park Authority 
You can book with this site directly on 020 8529 5689 
Directions 

On A112 North of Chingford by King George Reservoir, between Chingford and Waltham Abbey to the South of the M25. Leave M25 at J26 and follow signs 


Also 
Edmonton - Lee Valley Reg. Park Authority 
You can book with this site directly on 020 8803 6900 
Directions 

Leave M25 at J25, follow signs for City. first set of traffic lights turn left. Continue. for 6m. Leisure complex signpost on the left hand side. Campsite at rear of leisure complex. 

Hope that helps.

Welcome to the UK 

Please remember that London is London, a big city. It is not like this all over the UK and you should explore our countryside.

PS Please can we have our money back from the gnomes? 

Clive


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Someone with local knowledge should tell them about Congestion Zone and LEZ.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Does it apply to foreign number plates then?

That willbe a first!

C.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Does it apply to foreign number plates then?
> 
> That willbe a first!
> 
> C.


Yes it does,I have tried to sort it today ,but when you put in your VRN as it is foreign the site tells you to ring them up.Then i suppose they ask you for the money. So I for one will not be visiting London.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Afternoon Robert,

I can't help you with your question, but can I congratulate you on *not* using an aberrant apostrophe in the word "its" in your title.

Thank you. 

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome ot you both.

This is a very pleasant site:

Crystal Palace site

and, I THINK, it is outside the Low Emissions Zone (LEZ).

There are plenty of buses from close by to get you to central London or to places like Greenwich or Eltham. The site staff have detailed sheets showing the nearby attractions and how to reach them.

For the LEZ details see:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Crystal Palace Caravan Club Site, London, ... Please note that this Site is ½m within Transport for London LEZ zone;
But don't forget that the 2010 Motorhomes have a reprieve anyway it is only applying to heavy Motorhomes at the moment.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Also Abbey Wood Caravan club site. 10 minutes walk from the rail station - excellent links into Central London. An all day return ticket, which also includes the underground, is £6.50. Train ride is about 30 minutes to London Bridge. Trains run late, so getting back is not a problem

Rick


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

There is a Caravan Club site at Alderstead Heath--near Redhill just South of London. This is outside the horrible ZONE. A link to this site -----
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=ut...=1&gl=uk&view=text&latlng=8272936740938902644
Rather long but I'm not au fait with Tiny URL at this stage.

Private parking around London and the Low Emissions Zone do not go well together.
Regards
BrianM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Robert.

You can try www.parkatmyhouse.com

Ray.


----------

